# still no snow...



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i hate to jinx myself.. but its been a real dry winter so far... 

in southern maine we got noly a few inches of snow... i mean come on.. Loiusianna and Texas got more snow than Maine last week...

so far ive taken my snow thrower out 2 times but did not need to throw snow.. i just drove over the yard & driveway to break up the ice... 

so far we've only had about 15" of snow but its been in all little 3-4" storms.. not even 'thrower worthy'


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Not eaven that much here. A few 1-2" snows and thats it. Kinda boring realy


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I used to hate when all it did was get super cold and no snow, and then when the ground got frozen so deep and hard you would get some good blizzards, just to provide insulation to that already frozen ground and make life that much more miserable. Seemed when that happened it took forever for snow to melt. 

I remember ne Easter (Palm) Sunday...we had a failry decent winter, not overly cold but ground was thawed, and boggy, but weather was beautiful that Sunday. No need for a coat or jacket, and everyone in the church was sporting their new attire which was common..........During the church servie it started to snbow like there was no tomorrow.......and by the time church let out, we had deep snow over everything. It was unreal. All those travelers along the road pulled over opn the shoulder and got stuck in the mud, no chains, shovels etc, and some were even throwing their new suit jackets under their car wheels to gain some traction......It was a real mess.......


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Here in MN we havent gotten any snow yet in my town anyways...

Ryan


----------



## arleyp (Sep 21, 2004)

*still no snow*

Here in central pa no snow either. i said it before and I'll say it again- rats. I want to use my stuff.
Arley


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

as the years go by it seems like less and less snow... it sucks!


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

We've had one snow so far and it was 22" (last Thursday, all at once). Six miles away they had 30" of snow. They've been hauling it to the country with dump trucks.
It warmed up here today & you can see the pavement now. Flooding & freezing will be the next problems. 
The farmers almanac & one of our local old time predictors say January & February are supposed to be bitter cold & lots of snow. 
My sister in law lives in South Dakota & she says it aint fair, that we're getting all their snow. They can have it.....


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

tool man l had that same storm as you now it's getting warmer and now it's melting


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts13, it's supposed to get to 50*F here today. That should really make a dent in getting rid of the snow.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

this is Sarnia bay this morning


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

well we are finally getting some snow.. but still not enough to bother to throw.. 4-6" 

my tractor sits.. and waits and waits... longing for some work!!!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *well we are finally getting some snow.. but still not enough to bother to throw.. 4-6"
> 
> my tractor sits.. and waits and waits... longing for some work!!! *


You can always take it over to gwill's and give him a hand with his snow banks.:lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *You can always take it over to gwill's and give him a hand with his snow banks.:lmao: *



<img src=http://members.toast.net/gwill/album/Homestead/snowbank2..jpg>


I think i might need a little more HP to get through those things..


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Nov 12, 2004)

I need snow. The lack of snow is really cutting into my profits this season. I doubt the money needed for a new truck will be made.


----------

